# Sikhism/Sijismo



## panjabigator

Bon dia amics,

Cerco un mot per a dir "sijismo," però no m'en surt cap cosa. Un amic, crec, em va dir un cop que es diu "sikh" per els seus practicants (followers? believers), però no sé que n'anomenariem. Moltes gràcies per l'ajuda, com sempre.

PG


----------



## Lurrezko

El diccionari de l'Enciclopèdia Catalana recull *sikh* i *sikhisme*.

Salut


----------



## panjabigator

Ah, molt bé. Gràcies.


----------



## Elxenc

panjabigator said:


> Bon dia amics,
> 
> Cerco un mot per a dir "sijismo," però no m'en surt cap cosa. Un amic, crec, em va dir un cop que es diu "sikh" per els seus _*practicants (followers? believers) -seguidors, deixebles,-*_ però no sé que n'anomenariem. Moltes gràcies per l'ajuda, com sempre.
> 
> PG




Hola!

Igual ja has desbrinat com es diu als seus* followers*, però per si de cas...no ha estat així. Aquí t'he posat dues paraules.

Fins ara.


----------



## merquiades

Hola.  I com es pronuncia "sikhisme"?  Amb la h muda? O com si fos "sijismo"?


----------



## panjabigator

Crec que es tracta d'un cas d'una paraula castellana com "majo," que es canvia a èsser "maco" en català. (En Panjabi l'hac aquest sona, potser en català sigui mut.)


----------



## Elxenc

panjabigator said:


> Crec que es tracta d'un cas d'una paraula castellana com "majo," que es canvia a èsser  ésser "maco" en català. (En Panjabi l'hac aquesta sona, potser en català sigui mut muda.)




El cas del pas de la paraula "majo" a maco crec que és diferent. Ara m'explicaré.  Fa escassament cent anys, més o menys, la majoria dels cataloparlants no sabien pronunciar el so de la "jota" castellana i ho solucionaven canviant-la pel so de la "ce forta". A Catalunya ha restat aquest paraula: "maco"; al País Valencià i les Illes hi ha molta gent que al ball tradicional de la "jota aragonesa" continua dient-li "cota" com a reminiscència de aquella pronunciació. En alguna obra de Vicent Blasco Ibànez es pot trobar que, quan imita la parla popular, la gent diu per exemple:" ha vingut el quefe" per "ha vingut el _jefe_".

  Referent a la pronúncia d'eixa hac, trobe que al igual que no pronunciem les hacs de l'anglès, deuríem de fer igual amb questa paraula en català, però per a mi  es paraula totalment nova: Jo de veure-la escrita llegiria : sic-isme, fent una pausa més llarga, per intentar de no unir el so de la c/k al de la i, i que poguera sonar "siquisme".


----------



## Lurrezko

Jo llegeixo *sic/siquisme*. Desconec la funció d'aquesta hac, potser es manté per raons etimològiques.

Salut


----------



## ACQM

Lurrezko said:


> Jo llegeixo *sic/siquisme*. Desconec la funció d'aquesta hac, potser es manté per raons etimològiques.
> 
> Salut



Jo també. Si està al diccionari de català s'ha de llegir segons l'ortografía catalana. La "h" procedeix de les transcripció a l'anglès del mot original. En transcripcions a l'alfabet llatí que usen l'anglès com a referent, el dígraf "kh" pot representar tant un só "k" fort com el só de la "j" castellana. Crec que en aquest cas es un entremig, és l'efecte que m'ha fet per la forma en que prununcien la paraula els sikhs que jo he conegut.


----------



## Namarne

ACQM said:


> En transcripcions a l'alfabet llatí que usen l'anglès com a referent, el dígraf "kh" pot representar tant un só "k" fort com el só de la "j" castellana.


Jo sempre ho he llegit amb "j" castellana: sikh i sikhisme. (Com també Khartum, Khorasan i molts d'altres). 
En el cas present, a més, em molestaria la confusió sikisme/psiquisme. 

Salutacions.


----------



## ACQM

Namarne said:


> Jo sempre ho he llegit amb "j" castellana: sikh i sikhisme. (Com també Khartum, Khorasan i molts d'altres).
> En el cas present, a més, em molestaria la confusió sikisme/psiquisme.
> 
> Salutacions.



T'has adonat que els exemples que poses Khartum o Khorasan, no són paraules que trobes al diccionari català? Quan una llengua accepta una paraula l'ha d'asimilar a la fonètica que li és pròpia. Així podem dir "garatge" i la pronunciarem en català, no com el "garage" francès.


----------



## Elxenc

Namarne said:


> Jo sempre ho he llegit amb "j" castellana: sikh i sikhisme. (Com també Khartum, Khorasan i molts d'altres).
> En el cas present, a més, em molestaria la confusió sikisme/psiquisme.
> 
> Salutacions.



No sabia que estàvem parlant dels "Sijs" . En són  els qui no es tallen mai els cabells en sa vida i els porten recollits davall d'un turbant?
Jo també pronuncie aquesta paraula a la castellana, perquè ens ha "entrat" a través del castellà, i no tenim model per pronunciar-la d'altra manera. Deuríem de ver el pas, como ho vam fer amb garatge que primer? dèiem "garaix/garatx" adaptant la pronúncia francesa a la nostra. De fet jo parlant valencià dic més voltes "garaix/garatx" que no garatge. A partir d'ara m'esforçaré i intentaré dir  els "Siix/Sitx" (les transcripcions fonètiques vos les deixe per a vosaltres.

P.D. Afegida més tard.

Aquesta religió jo l'havia coneguda, com he dit adés, en castellà i l'havia vista escrita "sij" per això la pronúncia de la jota al estil castellà. En la viquipèdia no he trobar res sobre la pronunciació en alfabet internacional. En castellà si

Nombre
El término «sij» tiene su origen en el idioma sánscrito _śiṣya_ /ziyia/ ‘discípulo, el que aprende’ o _śikṣa_ /zikshá/ ‘instrucción’.2 3


_sikkhī_ en idioma panyabí
ਸਿੱਖੀ en alfabeto gurmují
*[ˈsɪkːʰiː], en AFI (alfabeto fonético internacional)*
pronunciación de la palabra sikji


----------



## Namarne

ACQM said:


> Quan una llengua accepta una paraula l'ha d'asimilar a la fonètica que li és pròpia.


Ah, correcte, AC, no hi havia pensat: els meus exemples són noms propis geogràfics i ara estem parlant de paraules de lèxic comú. Així soposo que no s'haurien de pronunciar com les pronuncio jo. Vols dir, però, que a les notícies no ho fan de vegades? (De dir sij com en castellà, vull dir).
Pensant-hi, valdria pronunciar "sijisme", amb jota catalana?  També hi ha gent que pronuncia "Mèk-sic" i qui pronuncia "Mègic".


----------



## ACQM

Namarne said:


> Ah, correcte, AC, no hi havia pensat: els meus exemples són noms propis geogràfics i ara estem parlant de paraules de lèxic comú. Així soposo que no s'haurien de pronunciar com les pronuncio jo. Vols dir, però, que a les notícies no ho fan de vegades? (De dir sij com en castellà, vull dir).
> Pensant-hi, valdria pronunciar "sijisme", amb jota catalana?  També hi ha gent que pronuncia "Mèk-sic" i qui pronuncia "Mègic".



Ui! Els periodistes com a referent lingüístic? No ho veig gent clar. Si la paraula es sikhisme, s'ha de pronunciar amb so "k" com casa, no hi veig alternativa. Sobre "Mègic", què vols que et digui? Conec gent que diu "entxuf" en comptes d'"endoll", no sé, molt català no queda.


----------



## Namarne

ACQM said:


> Si la paraula es sikhisme, s'ha de pronunciar amb so "k" com casa, no hi veig alternativa.


Però la paraula és "sikhisme" perquè s'haurà copiat la transcripció fonètica d'una altra llengua (l'anglès, potser); a mi em sembla un criteri més definitori el so que la grafia. Si el so que es volia transcriure amb la kh era el de la jota castellana, aleshores tampoc és gaire lògic pronunciar-ho amb k de kilo només per la transcipció que es va fer a una altra llengua. 
(Però com que tampoc ho sé...  Abans heu dit, em sembla, que el so s'asembla molt al de la k, així que potser ja està bé). 

Salutacions. 

Ara se m'acud un altre mot que no sé si és comparable. L'Enciclopèdia Catalana recull _stakhanovista _i _stakhanovisme_. En aquest cas no hi ha dubte que el so original rus (del cognom Stakhànov) era molt semblant a la jota castellana. Jo no sé com s'hauria de pronunciar en català, només dic que no és gaire lògic pronunciar una k de kilo només per la qüestió de la transliteració. I si en comptes d'una "kh" els anglesos l'haguessin transcrit amb una "x", o amb una "ch"? Això canviaria la pronunciació catalana?


----------



## merquiades

> Sij. En el caso de las lenguas índicas como el panyabí o el hindí, la combinación kh transcribe la versión aspirada del fonema /k/, que corresponde al sonido [k] seguido de una leve aspiración (AFI [kːʰ]): /sikj/ y /sikjismo/. En cambio en la transliteración ―a idiomas como el inglés y el francés― de idiomas como el ruso, el árabe o el persa, la combinación kh representa el sonido de la j española.



S'hauria de pronunciar sikh /sikj/  i  sikhisme  /sik-jis-me/.  Es pronuncia la k i la h.


----------



## Favara

/sikh/ i /sik.'his.me/. En català H pot ser muda o pronunciar-se /h/ ("halar", "ha ha ha"), però no /x/ com la J castellana.
/j/ seria una I semivocàlica. Ho dic per tal d'evitar confussions amb la transcripció.


----------

